# bottle feeding, can I use cow milk?



## Our7Wonders (Mar 28, 2011)

I have been bottle feeding a little lamb for almost a week.  We've been milking my doe and using her milk.  As appetites are inceasing I'm starting to run short.  I'm feeding (3) 3.5 week old bucklings AND the little week old lamb.  I know I can use the store bought Vit D whole milk for the goats, can I do the same with the lamb?  

I'm starting to get a little frustrated!  I got my does so that my family and I could have healthy fresh raw milk and these little critters are getting it all while we all drink the store bought whole milk - I think it's time to tip the scale in our favor.


----------



## Julie_A (Mar 28, 2011)

Vitamin D milk just doesn't have enough of the good stuff for them. 

We've used Purina Kid Replacer. It's powdered and comes in a handy little bucket. We converted the bucket. Added holes and fed kids and sheep with it.

We also tried a weird concoction with Vitamin D milk, Sweetened Condensed milk and Buttermilk.

It was a sticky mess.

I'd just hand with the Purina milk and watch for bloat.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 28, 2011)

I know there are several in the goat section that use cow's milk for goats successfully - are baby lambs nutritional needs that different?  I'm willing to use goats milk exclusively for her if necessary but I'd like to mix it, if I can, 50/50 with something else.

There were some posts before on the replacer causing problems in goats (don't know about lambs).  There were a few brands listed as good ones to use but others it sounded like we should stay far away from.

Carnation was listed as a good one, however my feed store doesn't carry it.  That's why I thought perhaps I may be able to use cow's milk like many do with goats.


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cows milk does not contain enough nutrients for lambs.  Get a good quality lamb milk replacer.


----------



## Julie_A (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's the concoction we used... but ended up going back to standard milk replacer...



> Make a batch of milk replacer for lambs using 1 gallon of whole cow's milk, 1 cup of buttermilk, a beaten egg and one 14.5-ounce can of evaporated milk. Do not substitute low-fat versions for any ingredients. You may substitute 2 cups of buttermilk and 1 cup of whipping cream for the 1 cup buttermilk and beaten egg.
> 
> Read more: Homemade Milk Replacer for Lambs | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/way_5835783_homemade-milk-replacer-lambs.html#ixzz1HzyMRnoW


I *DID NOT *use the egg version. I used milk. They were fine, just sticky. If you have any that bloat, give them a small amount of vegetable oil.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't mess around with mixing crazy concoctions. Just get a good quality milk protein based milk replacer.  Many people successfully raise lambs and kids on replacer every year. I know I do.  Just make sure you mix it properly.


----------



## Julie_A (Mar 29, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Don't mess around with mixing crazy concoctions. Just get a good quality milk protein based milk replacer.  Many people successfully raise lambs and kids on replacer every year. I know I do.  Just make sure you mix it properly.




I gave up on that mess. It was a pain and it cost a LOT more than replacer. I raised two beautiful Jacob/Katahdin crosses on Purina replacer without a bit of trouble!


----------

